# Logic X piano roll in a separate window shows no content



## Cecco (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello everyone. 
When I do my midi editing I like to have the piano roll opening as a new window in a separate dedicated monitor. So i usually select the region that I need to edit and press "command 6".
The problem is that in Logic X the new separate piano roll window shows no content, because it always goes to some random empty part of the song. It doesn't reflects the region content. 
If instead I simply double click a midi region the piano roll that opens up in the main window reflects perfectly the content of the region.
Of course I have all the "catch" preferences enabled.
This seems to be a Logic X problem, since I have never experienced this issue with Logic 9.

Is this a bug or am I missing something?


----------



## LondonMike (Jul 21, 2013)

I tried it and it worked OK for me but I had to select the region again after opening the editor.


----------



## Cecco (Jul 22, 2013)

LondonMike @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> I tried it and it worked OK for me but I had to select the region again after opening the editor.



Yes, it works that way and it works as well if you press play. But all the content of the selected midi region should be visible right after you press command-6. That's how it is supposed to be. Let's hope in a fix with the next release. This is only version 10.0 It seems that there are several things that need to be fixed.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 22, 2013)

What if you use a screenset to view a selected MIDI region? Same bug?


----------



## Cecco (Jul 22, 2013)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> What if you use a screenset to view a selected MIDI region? Same bug?



Pretty much so. But at least with a screenset devoted to piano roll what you always see is the portion of the song where your playhead is, not some random place like the one I got pressing command-6. And Indeed if you click any midi region in the main window you will see it in the piano roll. Nice suggestion, thank you.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 22, 2013)

Hm. Does the status of the Link icon in the piano roll make a difference?

(If it's in Logic X.)


----------



## passenger57 (Jul 22, 2013)

I noticed that I have to click on the midi region (after) opening the piano roll, then it shows up. Also sometimes the score view disappears and I have to reboot the program to see it again. :/


----------



## studioj (Jul 22, 2013)

Getting this behavior as well. Did my first full project with it yesterday... I dunno... there are some nice things about it, and flex pitch sounds really good (better than melodyne with the material I was processing, I compared)... but it was rather sluggish towards the end of the project and annoying little bugs or unexpected behavior kept popping up. One thing was that it isn't responding to the UNDO command as quickly as Logic 9 does. I'm used to hitting stop and quickly grabbing cmmnd Z for a new take, and I found myself having to hit it twice very often.

unrelated... how do you get flex pitch to grab bits of the audio that it deems as not pitch material? I'm finding its not always right and its leaving pieces out of the notes it generates... make sense?


----------



## Cecco (Jul 23, 2013)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Jul 22 said:


> Hm. Does the status of the Link icon in the piano roll make a difference?
> 
> (If it's in Logic X.)



No more link icon in logic X piano roll. Only the score window has it. It seems that now on every window the link mode is set automatically, but you can change the "catch" settings in global preferences.


----------

